# Safe to Eat?



## WarPigAlpha (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm relatively new to smoking but here is my situation.  I started to smoke a 6 lb brisket at 185 degrees at 11 pm last night. I woke up at 630 am wrapped it in butcher's paper and then turned it up to 225 degrees. Everything was fine until I left the house for an hour and a half and came back to my smoker which was off due to the pellets being jammed. I cleaned it all out and fired it back up. When I put the probe back in, the brisket was at 139 degrees. Is this still ok to continue to cook, or should I toss it? I was really looking forward to eating this until everything happened.


----------



## BearClawMaky (Jun 6, 2020)

WarPigAlpha said:


> I'm relatively new to smoking but here is my situation.  I started to smoke a 6 lb brisket at 185 degrees at 11 pm last night. I woke up at 630 am wrapped it in butcher's paper and then turned it up to 225 degrees. Everything was fine until I left the house for an hour and a half and came back to my smoker which was off due to the pellets being jammed. I cleaned it all out and fired it back up. When I put the probe back in, the brisket was at 139 degrees. Is this still ok to continue to cook, or should I toss it? I was really looking forward to eating this until everything happened.


You should be able to continue the cook. I'm new to smoking also but have done alot of cooking/grilling and there isn't too much of a good safety concern as long as you get to temp before eating. No need to waste! Let me know what happened


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 6, 2020)

Was this asked somewhere else? Thought I saw a response ...  pre-cognitive CRS disease I guess.

Yeah should be (have been?) good ... getting to those temps on the outside of a solid piece of meat should have killed any surface bacteria.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok I'm no expert... But I'm sure one will chime in soon. I've heard if you not at 140 with in a few hours its bad. Then again if you take it to 205 does that take care of this issue?


----------

